# Is this Hair Algae? What can I Do?



## warr40 (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure on what algae this need some help on getting rid of this. Ive spot treated with excel once and it worked a little bit.
Tank Specs:
40B
20G sump with 2 bags of bio ceramic, filter sock and a sponge
Mineralized Top Soil + Eco Complete
4x 39w T5HO 6hrs a day
Pressurized CO2 DIY reactor
started dosing EI 2 weeks ago


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't really tell what it is from the resolution but I don't think its hair algae. Looks kinda cool on the wood though.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

dstrong said:


> I can't really tell what it is from the resolution but I don't think its hair algae. Looks kinda cool on the wood though.


I was thinking it looked kinda cool too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it's hair algae. Look here:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## alphaprime1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you any Bushynose plecos? I have a small group of 6 that I'll move around when I have algae issues and they can clean it up faster than you think. This does look like hair algae to me also and if it's green they love it. Had it in 65 gallon and 2 of them had it cleared up in less than a week. They don't seem to bother other plants - clean your driftwood and leave the other fish alone. No more chemicals and throw them some greens now and then along with algae wafers and they're pleased to help out.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had good results using H2O2.

Read this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/146403-h2o2-dip-3.html#post1556938


----------



## DVS (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd suggest turning off 2 of your bulbs and adding pressurized CO2


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd suggest using just 2 bulbs, raising the fixture 5" above waters surface, and using an 8 hour photo period. With that much light, your going to fight algae continually.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

One of my tanks was hit by these algae recently. I shot them with Seachem Excel after turning off the filter to get rid of them. Turn on the filter only after 30 minutes later. I did it repetitively on daily basis until they're completely wiped out.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

warr40 said:


> Not sure on what algae this need some help on getting rid of this. Ive spot treated with excel once and it worked a little bit.
> Tank Specs:
> 40B
> 20G sump with 2 bags of bio ceramic, filter sock and a sponge
> ...


Read the last line you wrote. What exactly do you expect the algae to do if you have excess nutrients in the water?

According to EI the algae will not grow if you change a lot of water and fertilize well. It works if you have other things in line which EI does not talk about.

Bottom line - you can continue to use EI and just lower the light at first. If this does not help then just do more of the same (water change + fertilize) and hope things will work.

I just gave you a realistic view of EI's main idea. I don't expect that you will abandon EI. Just be aware that it makes little sense.

About 30 Amano shirmp will make this algae disappear in about 3-4 days. Guaranteed. This is the best fix for an approach that is basically flawed.

--Nikolay


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Wait a minute. Do you have marimos?
If you have a few of them they can cause hairy patches as they are technically a kind of algae. That is the way the propagate.


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

DishyFishy said:


> I was thinking it looked kinda cool too.


After a 2nd look, I agree. It also looks to be the main plant sp. on the tank? Possible increasing the desired plants might help.


----------

